# Black eggs but no smell and heavy??



## princessdreamsxxx (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi all I have 2 eggs in the incubator they are a mottled black colour very heavy compared to others and do not smell they are due to hatch if any good this month any ideas these are Leo eggs


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jan 21, 2013)

I would say they are probably molding. Just the same - I would leave them until they burst or hatch. When they burst it smells awful - but it's worth it to make sure there's no hatchling inside. Goo luck!


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Jan 21, 2013)

I have candled them and its totally black?


----------



## yagyujubei (Jan 21, 2013)

What do the others look like when candled?


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Jan 21, 2013)

Orange with red veins


----------



## yagyujubei (Jan 22, 2013)

I think that it might be time to discard them. I certainly wouldn't recommend waiting until they explode, and contaminate the other eggs as well as the incubator with bacteria and fungus.


----------



## skottip (Jan 22, 2013)

I have produced hundreds of tortoises and when tortoises are fully developed in the egg, when candled, it sometimes appears very dark and you can no longer see veins. If they are "ready" to hatch, I would leave them in the incubator. No harm done. I throw my eggs out when the start to stink or split. When I started breeding tortoise I actually threw out a few "bad" eggs that actually had live tortoises in them. It's better to be safe than sorry. With all due respect I do not think a bad egg will contaminate the others. In an incubator , they are not right on top of one another like they would be in an outdoor nest. I have hatched tortoises out of the ground and sometimes when I find the actual nest there are spoiled rotten eggs in the same hole that perfect hatchlings came from.Regardless, good luck.
Scott


----------



## Baoh (Jan 22, 2013)

They could be nearing full development or they could be bad. If you are worried about them being bad and getting all "explody" on healthy eggs, you could place the questionable few in a separate incubation container (perhaps Gladware) along with some portion of incubation medium within the same space they currently occupy in the incubator.


----------

